# Add on Doghouse for K27?



## Ricky (Jan 2, 2008)

I wanted the green boiler and the lettering that goes with it, and that cab, etc...but, the sad part is this...I also want the Doghouse. (I know, it didn't have the Doghouse on the prototype...but, Hey! This is MY railroad!..not the real one!....so, the queston is.....can anyone convince Bachmann to sell the Doghouse separately? (I've talked to others who want it too). I know that Accucraft sells the Doghouse ...but theirs is $110.00....and I can't pay that much for it....it was waaaay extravagant to go for getting the K27 at all...and may be years before I can buy an engine this expensive again.  Thanks.

Rick


----------



## RGS Paul (Jan 2, 2008)

Could you scratch build one? The dog house on 453 was one off a K-28 that was turned 90° to fit on the tender. It should be fairly easy to build out of styrene. Some one on the list should be able to get you some pictures of the B-mann dog house but here are some of the prototype, all from the Denver Public Library. 





























































This photo has nothing to do with dog houses but I thought it fit with the weather in Colorado right now, Sublette NM with the San Juan: 











Or you could go poor man's dog house on it like the 464 sported for a while. Not very pretty and not very comfortable but better then nothing: 











Hope that this helps, I hope no one minds the huge stack of photos. 

Paul


----------



## Ricky (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Paul, Thanks for the reply! I think I will probably end up trying to build one myself. Those are GREAT photos you posted on here! Wow!
Now, IF I could find some three view drawings of the doghouse, or just some actualy measurements (dimensions) of it to build it from. 
I just bought a "doghouse" on eBay...G scale...I mean "dog house" as in for DOGS...complete with a DOG!      Incidentally, if anyone is looking for some cool G or Fn3 dogs to use on their engines/tenders/layouts/etc.  ..there are some "fun" dogs available in those machines that you put two quarters in and turn the knob to get a toy in a plastic bubble....there are three "series" of them, called "Dog Pound" series 1, 2 and 3.  I also found out that if you keep putting quarters in and hoping and hoping to get the specific one you see in the machine that you really like...and still don't get it...like what happened with me...I tried "plan B"...and found it on eBay! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif....let's see now, if I really start getting silly....the other possibilities are either an outhouse or a phone booth on the tender...but, seriously, I want the CORRECT Doghouse...as close to scale as possible, ...IF only Bachmann would sell them separately...and the snowplows too!  Are you listening.....Bach-man?

Thanks again, Paul.

I hope I don't lose the photos you posted here.

Rick


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Ricky,
The John Maxwell Collection (www.colong.com) sells copies of the original Rio Grande plans for the "doghouse".  It's plan #3-073 and it's titled "Brakeman's Cupola on Tender Tank".  I bought a copy last year and built my own.  Hope this helps.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Sourdoh (Jan 6, 2008)

It has been my experience with Bachmann that they don't sell spare detail parts for their locos. Probably because they get them complete from China. I asked for a spare straight stack for one of my Shays. No soap. The lady on the phone acted as if I was an idiot for asking. I also wanted a spare oil bunker to replace the coal load. Again, no soap. Again, the idiot treatment. she actually acted as though I was being a pest for asking! so, I'm assuming that the Doghouses will be in the same category, unless something has changes. I would like a Snowplow for my K-27, which already has a Doghouse.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

go to www.mssls.info, past events, Huckleberry RR, Day 3
you'll see engine 453 with a dog house, actually the engine is 464 that was renumbered
they has since removed the dog house and re-renumbered it back to 464 (see 2007 events)


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Acucraft makes a doghouse. I have # 463 ordered and have a doghouse ordered from RLD trains. 

Thanks, 

Marc


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Alright, I've screwed up the courage to ask the question, or at least to confirm my suspicions.  The purpose of the tender doghouse is to give the fireman some shelter from the elements and perhaps a vantage point to work lookout for the engineer?  This would then lead me to wonder why it was necessary as I would suspect he spends the lion's share of his time in the cab end of the tender shovelling and managing the furnace.

Just wondering.

Robert


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert:

The doghouse was for the headend brakeman, not the fireman.  

Chuck N

PS  I got 453 because of the doghouse.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Chuck.  I learned something new.


----------

